# Sticky  Budgie Hand Feeding And Weaning Guide



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Budgie Hand Feeding And Weaning Guide

A number of members have posted questions about hand feeding etc, so I thought I would share an article about it made for those who would like to be ready for a hand feeding in an emergency.

This article covers the basic hand feeding supplies you will need. 
When to begin hand feeding. 
How often to feed, and how much. 
Weaning methods and suggestions. 
Preparing the chicks to wean. 
Average weaning ages and late weaning. 
When the chicks are ready for new homes. 
The importance of cleanliness. 
How to identify a healthy chick. 
Weight gain. 
Warning signs and a number of other things.

Hand Feeding and Weaning Guide

Hand Feeding Times and Amounts

Is Buying an Unweaned Baby Budgie a Good Idea?

*


----------

